# Goodbye My Wee Green Baby



## Iain66 (May 10, 2017)

Totally devastated as I lost my female Veiled Chameleon Fiona (aka- Snot) this morning.










I only had her for a short time and she was only 9 months old when she was taken from me this morning. She had had an operation just on three weeks ago as she was egg bound so she had a Ovarion Hysterectomy undertaken by a top vet. 
But! TBH I think her young, wee body never fully recovered and I don't think this hole that's been ripped through my soul will ever heal. She was a wee star and everyone who met her loved her but not as much as me. In tears as I type this but I just want my wee baby back with her googly eyes and her dance moves. The above picture was taken on Saturday but this next one was taken not long after I brought her home for the first time. Now who couldn't love that wee green face.

I so miss my wee baby and I will never forget her or the joy she gave us all in her short life with me.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awwwwww so sorry for your loss.


----------

